
Tesla Autopilot steered into a stationary object again – the driver is suing - signet
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/10/man-sues-tesla-says-autopilot-steered-him-into-a-stalled-car-at-80-mph/
======
perl4ever
"the car was incapable of transmitting log data to our servers, which has
prevented us from reviewing the vehicle’s data from the accident"

They usually defend themselves with the logs. How mysterious they weren't
available here.

------
mockindignant
Does this happen to other cars with auto pilot? I am just curious what the
fixation with Tesla is. I see a seemingly unending stream of articles on
everything Tesla does, but I have not seen a single article about the other
car manufacturers having similar issues. Do other car manufacturers not have
similar auto pilot features? And if they do, do they just not have accidents?

~~~
CaptainZapp
_I am just curious what the fixation with Tesla is._

I'd wager that the issue is that Tesla brands a glorified adaptive cruise
control system as _Autopilot_.

------
ratsmack
People just don't seem to understand the distance between the human mind and
AI... they are still miles apart.

~~~
melling
How much AI do you need to avoid solid objects in your path? With the proper
sensors, that shouldn’t be a difficult problem? Without the proper sensors, or
just with cameras...

~~~
LoSboccacc
We don't have proper sensors and you still need a classificator to distinguish
wether the obstacle straight ahead is on the lane or not since the road isn't
necessarily straight

------
masonic
Why does Tesla allow Autopilot to be engaged at speeds above the limit? (I'm
assuming that 80MPH is not legal there.)

~~~
perl4ever
"I'm assuming that 80MPH is not legal there"

Not in Florida, but it appears it is legal in parts of the US. Also from what
I've seen it's pretty typical in Florida.

[https://billingsgazette.com/news/government-and-
politics/new...](https://billingsgazette.com/news/government-and-politics/new-
law-will-increase-some-highway-speed-limits-to-
mph/article_b6a9e81b-b352-5860-be18-31d094d4910b.html)

